# Heater hoses for a 69 GTO 400 4bbl with A/C PB PS



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

Does any one have a picture of the heater hoses at the firewall/back of the engine for the 69 Pontiac 400 with 4bbl, A/C PB PS?

I'm trying to figure out if I need to order a formed hose or if the "by the foot" hose is correct.

I currently have three hoses, one runs from the firewall to the water pump on the passenger side, the second also on the passenger side is a short run to a valve on the front of the heater box with the third originating from that same valve going to the area at the back of the intake.

As always many thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Correct ribbed heater hose, cut to match. only original NonAC cars had the short molded hose. 
Buying the correct ribbed black heater hose, don't buy the old hose that is stamped GM-GM-GM, it's incorrect.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Many thanks PH. Dan


----------

